# Wyndham trade to DVC Vero Beach



## joanncanary (Sep 1, 2016)

Has anyone traded into the Disney Vero Beach resort?  I would love to go there but didn't want to get my hopes up

Thanks


----------



## Gracey (Sep 1, 2016)

I haven't seen a Vero beach deposit in RCI for a couple of years now.  You may want to start an ongoing search.  I don't know if disney deposits that one anymore


----------



## rhonda (Sep 1, 2016)

We traded in a couple years back via RCI Weeks against a deposit from South Africa (~18 TPU) and got a 1BR unit in early summer.  Awesome trade!

Alas, I haven't seen either Disney Vero or Disney Hilton Head showing up in my casual RCI searches lately.  You might want to try an Ongoing Search?


----------



## dms1709 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have had an ongoing request for Disney's Vero Beach in for a year and a half, and so far nothing.  Just changed it to 2017.


----------



## joanncanary (Sep 2, 2016)

thanks. I have an OGS going but I am looking for end of April - May 2017. Keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## silentg (Sep 2, 2016)

We stayed there in April 2010. Nice resort. We had a one bedroom unit.
Lot can change in 6 years!
Silentg


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Nov 11, 2016)

We owned at this resort and sold our contract last year because we could just never book there when we wanted to, even way out. It hasn't shown up for trade in years that I've seen, I'm assuming because there really isn't much available inventory there often.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Nov 11, 2016)

I would select another place.  I have an ongoing search multiple in fact and never once got a hit in like 2-3 years.  Before that it was decently available but that was long ago


----------



## chriskre (Dec 17, 2016)

I got a 2 bedroom about 5 years ago and have not seen it since.
I own DVC so for me it's an easy ressie if you are flexible on room size. 
Forget about the cottage but other rooms are easy in summer when I want to go.

There are two resorts near here that aren't on the beach but Oyster Bay and Oyster Pointe are close by.
They are easy trades in RCI.  They also have cheap boats you can use when you stay there.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Dec 18, 2016)

When we stayed there, the beach was really shallow and the water dropped off quickly.  They recently redid the restaurants there, so they are all new.


----------

